# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Αντιτορπιλικά τύπου Gearing

## esperos

Δύο ναυμάχοι που δεν υπάρχουν πιά. Εδώ από επίσκεψη τους στην Γένοβα στα πλαίσια συμμαχικής άσκησης ΝΑΤΟ.

----------


## mastrokostas

Βαλε και το δικό μου το 214 σε παρακαλω !

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες από ένα αλλοτινό "αντίπαλο δέος". Το τύπου Gearing τουρκικό Gayret λειτουργεί ως μουσείο σε ένα προάστιο της Κωνσταντινούπολης, στο Βόσπορο.
Παλιότερα ήταν στο Ιzmit αλλά μάλλον με τους σεισμούς που κατέστρεψαν τη ναυτική βάση αναγκάστηκε να μετακομίσει.

GAYRET11.jpg

GAYRET1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η παλιοπαρέα των ΦΡΑΜ - νομίζω έτσι τα λέγαμε οι περισσότεροι παρά Gearing - στο ΝΣ το 1979. Δεξιά φαίνονται κάμποσα Ν/Α και παραδίπλα τρία γερμανικά Υ/Β και ένα από τα δυο εντυπωσιακά Guppy.

DDS 79.jpg
πηγή

Και σε μεγένθυση τα Α/Τ
DDS 79L.jpg

----------


## despo

[QUOTE=Ellinis;526444]Η παλιοπαρέα των ΦΡΑΜ 
Μπας και υπάρχει και καμμία απο την παλιοπαρέα των Φλέτσερ ;

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικές. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα βίντεο του Αμερικάνικου Ναυτικού γυρισμένο σε αντιτορπιλικά κλάσης Gearing, μάλιστα στα τελευταία λεπτά βλέπουμε και το πρώτο της κλάσης USS Gearing DD710. Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε το βίντεο από *εδώ*.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η παλιοπαρέα των ΦΡΑΜ - νομίζω έτσι τα λέγαμε οι περισσότεροι παρά Gearing - στο ΝΣ το 1979.
> 
> Και σε μεγένθυση τα Α/Τ
> DDS 79L.jpg


 Tώρα ξυπνάς αναμνήσεις! :Fat:  :Tears Of Joy:  :Pride: 
Αν κ είχαμε δύο διαφορετικές κλάσεις,Gearing κ Αllen M. Sumner,δύο επίπεδα εκσυγχρονισμού FRAM I κ ΙΙ ( στο δεύτερο μόνο ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ,ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ) η αλήθεια είναι ότι όλοι τα έλεγαν σκέτα FRAM. Aν το πεις όμως σε κανέναν Αμερικάνο μάλλον δεν θα καταλάβει ακριβώς τι εννοείς αφού αυτό το πρόγραμμα αφορούσε κ άλλους τύπους πλοίων πχ ελάχιστοι θα ξέρουν ότι το δεύτερο Δ/Π ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ είχε υποστεί εκσυγχρονισμό FRAM II.
Στην φωτό εξωτερικά είναι το Α/Τ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ D211,το μοναδικό Sumner που διαθέταμε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα βίντεο του Αμερικάνικου Ναυτικού γυρισμένο σε αντιτορπιλικά κλάσης Gearing, μάλιστα στα τελευταία λεπτά βλέπουμε και το πρώτο της κλάσης USS Gearing DD710.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον κ προσωπικά πάντα μου άρεσε η διαδικασία της πετρέλευσης εν πλω κ η οποία στην μορφή που την ξέρουμε σήμερα,καθιερώθηκε από τους Αμερικάνους στον Β' Π.Π.
Σημειωτέον,το τρίτο της κλάσης αυτής,USS GYATT DD712, μετατράπηκε στο πρώτο πυραυλοφόρο Α/Τ στον κόσμο (1955) γι'αυτό κ είχε αλλάξει τον πλευρικό αριθμό σε DDG1.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον κ προσωπικά πάντα μου άρεσε η διαδικασία της πετρέλευσης εν πλω κ η οποία στην μορφή που την ξέρουμε σήμερα,καθιερώθηκε από τους Αμερικάνους στον Β' Π.Π.


Οπότε θα σε ενδιαφέρει το εγχειρίδιο πετρέλευσης εν πλω του αμερικάνικου ναυτικού του 1955 που μπορείς να το δεις σε pdf *εδώ* για να μην είμαστε τελείως εκτός θέματος στη σελίδα 11 του αρχειου pdf μπορούμε να δούμε δυο αμερικάνικα αντιτορπιλικά κλάσης Gearing.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οπότε θα σε ενδιαφέρει το εγχειρίδιο πετρέλευσης εν πλω του αμερικάνικου ναυτικού του 1955 που μπορείς να το δεις σε pdf *εδώ* για να μην είμαστε τελείως εκτός θέματος στη σελίδα 11 του αρχειου pdf μπορούμε να δούμε δυο αμερικάνικα αντιτορπιλικά κλάσης Gearing.


Aυτά είναι βούτυρο στο ψωμί μου :Fat: . Η όλη διαδικασία είναι συναρπαστική κ απαιτεί πολλή ναυτοσύνη.
Στη φωτό αριστερά του πετρελαιφόρου είναι το βαρύ καταδρομικό USS NEWPORT NEWS CA148.

----------


## Ellinis

> Μπας και υπάρχει και καμμία απο την παλιοπαρέα των Φλέτσερ ;


Yπάρχει και μάλιστα και με τα 6 μαζί!
Και γύρω-γύρω πολύ καράβι, με ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ, ΚΩΣ, ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΑΙ κλπ κλπ

NS 79b.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...με πρωτο στην σειρα το Α/Τ ΘΥΕΛΛΑ  D-28  και πεμπτο το Α/Τ ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ D-63...
Πανεμορφη εικονα!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Moυ κάνει εντύπωση ότι ορισμένα έχουν κάλυμμα στις τσιμινιέρες.Αυτό έμπαινε στα παροπλισμένα.Να υποθέσω ότι ήταν κατάσταση Β; Τόσα πολλά όμως το 1979;

----------


## despo

> Moυ κάνει εντύπωση ότι ορισμένα έχουν κάλυμμα στις τσιμινιέρες.Αυτό έμπαινε στα παροπλισμένα.Να υποθέσω ότι ήταν κατάσταση Β; Τόσα πολλά όμως το 1979;


Οχι, δεν υπήρχε κανένα σε κατάσταση Β το '79. Ισως να μην είχαν ταξείδι κοντινό, ισως να ήταν κάποιο(α) με μηχανικό πρόβλημα, οπως είχαμε και εμείς στο Λόγχη. Πάντως η φωτογραφία είναι πανέμορφη με πανδαισία πλοίων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οχι, δεν υπήρχε κανένα σε κατάσταση Β το '79. Ισως να μην είχαν ταξείδι κοντινό, ισως να ήταν κάποιο(α) με μηχανικό πρόβλημα, οπως είχαμε και εμείς στο Λόγχη. Πάντως η φωτογραφία είναι πανέμορφη με πανδαισία πλοίων.


 Σίγουρα μάλλον απίθανο να ήταν κατάσταση Β τότε αλλά προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω τον λόγο.Αυτό το κάλυμμα έμπαινε σε ατμοκίνητα πολεμικά κ εμπορικά που ήταν παροπλισμένα, όχι γιά λίγες ημέρες. Ίσως στα Fletcher να υπήρχε ιδιαίτερος λόγος.Αν ξέρει κανένας μηχανικός που υπηρέτησε,ας μας διαφωτίσει.

----------


## Ellinis

Kάποιος άλλος λόγος θα υπήρχε για το κάλυμα. Εξάλλου το βλέπω και στο έξω-έξω Α/Τ και ένα ανενεργό δεν θα βρισκόταν στην έξω πλευρά.

----------


## τοξοτης

Γενικά για την κατηγορία αυτή

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gearing-class_destroyer

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

USS Joseph P. Kennedy(DD-850).jpgΠηγή: ΗNSA
'Ενα τύπου FRAM I από τα πολλά πολεμικά που διατηρούνται στις ΗΠΑ ως μουσεία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Και δυο φωτογραφιες  του ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ D-216 

_http://www.hellasarmy.gr/hn_unit.php?id=D216-GERING

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Και ενα αρθρο σε μορφη pdf σχετικο με τα FRAM δημοσιευμενο στο περιοδικο     ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ     τον    Φεβρουαριο του 2007      
_
http://blogs.sch.gr/1grpegath/files/2012/07/FRAM2.pdf

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Και ενα αρθρο σε μορφη pdf σχετικο με τα FRAM δημοσιευμενο στο περιοδικο     ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ     τον    Φεβρουαριο του 2007      
> _
> http://blogs.sch.gr/1grpegath/files/2012/07/FRAM2.pdf


Πολύ καλό εύρημα φίλε.
Να συμπληρώσω ότι 3 Fletcher αναβαθμίστηκαν σε επίπεδο FRAM II τα οποία δεν παραχωρήθηκαν από τις ΗΠΑ σε άλλη χώρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ καλό εύρημα φίλε.
> Να συμπληρώσω ότι 3 Fletcher αναβαθμίστηκαν σε επίπεδο FRAM II τα οποία δεν παραχωρήθηκαν από τις ΗΠΑ σε άλλη χώρα.


Oρίστε ένα από αυτά το USS RADFORD DD446:
RADFORD ns.jpg navsource

----------

